# Can You Gain Muscle Weight Without Getting Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Can You Gain Muscle Weight Without Getting Fat? Answer:There are two common fitness goals – to gain muscle mass and to lose body fat. Unfortunately, for the most part, the two goals are at opposite ends of the spectrum.Building muscle mass is going to require you to take in a surplus of calories because, well, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

